# Text messaging bundles?



## tomthumb (3 Sep 2005)

A friend suggested I text a certain number and that I would get 200 text messages for something like 6 or 8 euro?   Anyone ever used this (not sure if I can give the number here?) and got them?   I'm afraid its a rip off (yep I know - my friends have a funny sense of humour) and that its going eat my credit but if it were genuine, well then, it would be good?  thanks


----------



## CCOVICH (3 Sep 2005)

*Re: text messaging*

I think I heard of something akin to this being a scam.  Does your mobile SP not offer text bundles at reduced rates?


----------



## ClubMan (3 Sep 2005)

*Re: text messaging*

Not necessarily a scam - [broken link removed] sell text bundles of 200 texts for €12 (€0.06 each) or 100 for €8 (€0.08 each) if that's what you mean. You can buy these online or by texting a number as outlined on their page. Maybe other operators do something similar. I don't know.


----------



## tomthumb (3 Sep 2005)

Spot on - checked out the Vodafone site and it is the exact same number so its actually Vodafone itself so got me 200 text for 12 euro.  Brillitant cos I never realised that and at least my friend was actually being nice ..... this time!  Thanks folks!!!


----------



## Sue Ellen (3 Sep 2005)

Use those bundles with Vodafone all the time and they are great.  Terms and conditions are not too strict either because they presently don't have a strict expiry date.


----------



## ClubMan (3 Sep 2005)

You should also register with the _Vodafone _website and register up to three Friends for less numbers to get discounted rates on calls and texts to commonly used numbers.


----------



## DrMoriarty (3 Sep 2005)

Meteor also sell bundles of [broken link removed] (€0.05 each). But they have to be used within 30 days of purchase. I suppose 'heavy users' would go through 5 a day without too much trouble...


----------



## Lemurz (3 Sep 2005)

Got an SMS the other day.......

"1000 free 3G phones to test the new O2 network - 1800 938100"

Sounds like a scam to me?


----------



## ClubMan (3 Sep 2005)

Wasn't that the number that was being sent around which was actually the number of some male impotence clinic in _Dublin_? [broken link removed] (contains profanities and puerile comments in case you're sensitive - or partial - to that sort of thing) seems to mention that scam too.


----------



## CCOVICH (4 Sep 2005)

Lemurz said:
			
		

> Sounds like a scam to me?



Bigtime.  Was even mentioned on Today FM last weekend


----------



## ribena (5 Sep 2005)

```
Use those bundles with Vodafone all the time and they are great. Terms and conditions are not too strict either because they presently don't have a strict expiry date.
```
 The only thing is if you are on bill pay, you can't carry forward any unused texts to the next month as I found out!


----------



## stobear (5 Sep 2005)

Jaysus I'm surprised I can actually read the thread (that CM linked to).....use proper words!!!


----------

